# Do you really need to buy 'marine' faucets



## doons60 (Dec 2, 2006)

My faucet & shower fittings are beat and dripping. They look so bad that I was figuring I'd just replace them. However when I look at the catalogs there's not a lot of selection for the money. 
So I was wondering, why can't I use a quality 'chrome covered brass' fixtures designed for kitchen & bath??
Thanks


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought mine at Home Depot. 

So far... so good.

I have a funky arrangement with my head plumbing... Separate Shower / Sink controls.... I haven't replaced them yet...there's nothing that fits right...It will take some more figurin' (or cipherin' if you're from the South...) but I have put new galley fixtures in. I don't see a problem yet... they were the "brushed aluminum" type. Straight up kitchen faucet... (I doubt they are either brushed or aluminum)... but after 3 months.. no issues. So far... so good....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It really depends on whether the fittings are fresh water or not. For fresh water equipment, I don't see a problem with it... for salt water use, you probably should get marine faucets, since they're probably better not brass, which tends to get eaten away by salt water.


----------



## craigtoo (Aug 17, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> It really depends on whether the fittings are fresh water or not. For fresh water equipment, I don't see a problem with it... for salt water use, you probably should get marine faucets, since they're probably better not brass, which tends to get eaten away by salt water.


Oooops Someone hit the button!

(SD has about 100 of these...)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

"Do I really need marine faucets?"

No.


The ones I looked at were 2x the price of a home-depot one and about 1/4 the quality. I had a home depot faucet (and shower) on my liveaboard for 6 years without problems. There's a connector you need to go from standard faucet fittings to the vinyl water-hose. I think it's available at home-depot as well.

MedSailor


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

A big NO! Get a standard home fixture and it will hold up just fine. The working bits are all plastic anyway these days and you will have far more choice and save $$. Worked for us for 6 years too!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Just replaced the galley sink faucet and spray with one from Home Depot. The install was simple and straight forward. 

I replaced the standard aerator fitting, a 2.5 gal/minute with a 1.5 gal/minute.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Go to your local RV supply house and get fixtures for less than 1/2 ( or more ) the cost of Marine or residential fixtures, they have no metals to corrode.

The surface mounted shower mixer that would fit my boats plumbing is 35 bucks at a RV supply, it's 105 bucks though a marine store and nowhere to be found in a home improvement center


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

Agree to all, except for one point. Water flow. I have used both on previous boats, and found that home ones allows for a higher water flow. Of course you can control it on handles, but I feel more confortable knowing guests are not allowed a free open flow (at pump psi) when using a faucet/shower combo. These marine combos also provide a beter shower flow, with smaller holes ... just for confort !


----------



## Queequeg (Sep 12, 2003)

*No Worries*

Bought chromed faucets at Home Depot to save $ under the advice of a salt in the marina, "Buy em' cheap and chuck em' when the chrome starts a bubblin." That was 10 years ago, no bubbles or corrosion yet.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

negrini said:


> Agree to all, except for one point. Water flow. I have used both on previous boats, and found that home ones allows for a higher water flow. Of course you can control it on handles, but I feel more confortable knowing guests are not allowed a free open flow (at pump psi) when using a faucet/shower combo. These marine combos also provide a beter shower flow, with smaller holes ... just for confort !


Considering that home water pressure is 60 psi and a boat is typically 40 psi - using any of the energy / water saver types of facets etc - will yield the same results. To reduce the water usage simply use adapters to reduce the flow to the intake of such device (ie - shower head)...(which is typically the case to make it work anyhow). I also use Home Depot products versus marine for most applications - mainly for style and function - but the savings is worth it to.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

artbyjody said:


> Considering that home water pressure is 60 psi and a boat is typically 40 psi - using any of the energy / water saver types of facets etc - will yield the same results. To reduce the water usage simply use adapters to reduce the flow to the intake of such device (ie - shower head)...(which is typically the case to make it work anyhow). I also use Home Depot products versus marine for most applications - mainly for style and function - but the savings is worth it to.


Jody, I did try it also, but worked for ordinary faucets only, and used the airmix device to fake a stronger flow. But found the shower spray too weak.


----------

